# Starting point



## o.vsimpson (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi there,

My name is Vicky and like a couple of other people on the forum I am after some advice from people who have made the move from the UK to Greece. My husband and I want to branch out on our own in the hospitality trade and open our own bar in Greece, but after hours of looking on line I have yet to find advice on where to start the whole process. I have found snippits here and there but nothing concrete to start on so I am hoping that someone out there (in Greece) who has already moved over and opened there own place would be willing to give me the background on where they started and what I need to do, it would be much appriciated!!

Thank you!

Vicky


----------



## liquid8urn (Oct 7, 2008)

o.vsimpson said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My name is Vicky and like a couple of other people on the forum I am after some advice from people who have made the move from the UK to Greece. My husband and I want to branch out on our own in the hospitality trade and open our own bar in Greece, but after hours of looking on line I have yet to find advice on where to start the whole process. I have found snippits here and there but nothing concrete to start on so I am hoping that someone out there (in Greece) who has already moved over and opened there own place would be willing to give me the background on where they started and what I need to do, it would be much appriciated!!
> 
> ...



Hi Vicky

The Greek islands offers are rip offs when it comes to finding a place to open a bar. As far as I know (and I lived in mainland and the silands) the bar business is a dodgy business. Profitable bars in busy islands are usually ran by 'mainland big city' clubs, you will never be able to open a bar or a club in these places if you are not part of the 'clique'. Then it's the other mafia, those who might (if you are profitable) sell you 'protection' for your bar...

If you still think you want to do this, you need to travel to an island early April, look around and find a place. From there on you have to deal with the Greek monster called 'Greek public sector' (Nomarheia, Dimarheio, Eparheio, Astynomia, Agoranomia, etc) and I can only wish you good luck...


----------



## mike on tour (Aug 25, 2008)

Why not wait till Feb and see how many bankrupt Bars are for sale here in Cyprus , fittings etc will be so cheap you could start your own or make a silly offer !


----------

